# PuzzleProz DIY Vs. Puzl.co.uk Speed Cube



## Asheboy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm really stuck between which cube to buy. Theres the type A DIY from puzzleproz:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Speed-Cube-Type-A-White-3x3-DIY-Rubiks-Rubix-pc_W0QQitemZ120337972265QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item120337972265&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Or a "Competition Standard Speed Cube":

http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-speed-cube-speed-cube-rubiks-cube-style-puzzle-by-puzl-p-92.html



> Description:
> 
> Developed by speedcubing enthusiasts (all of whom have average solve times of under 20 seconds), this is a high quality puzzle with unbelievably smooth and precise rotational movement. The cube has thicker stickers made from Lexan plastic for improved grip. It is also constructed to have less popped pieces than a standard cube which has been customised.
> 
> ...




I really don't want to make the wrong choice here so your opinions are vey valuable.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 24, 2008)

I would go with puzzleproz.


----------



## Asheboy (Nov 24, 2008)

Could you say why?


----------



## Garmon (Nov 24, 2008)

Firstly It's a diy type A, which in my opinion are the best cubes. Smooth, fast, but only con is that they POP.
Also, in Black I think it's slightly cheaper.


----------



## Bounb (Nov 24, 2008)

Puzl.co.uk will give you exceptional, unparalleled service. The PuzzlePros and Puzl cubes are basically the same (I cannot confirm that the Puzl is the same as a PuzzlePros EXACTLY but they're similar at least. Both good.), but the Puzl one comes with tiles.

The cheapest route is to buy a DIY type A from cubeforyou.com ($7.99 excluding s&h) and grab some silicone spray lube from a hardware store.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my competition standard speed cube. It feels better than the type A in my opinion. Its fast, cuts corners, is under control, and doesnt pop. You dont have to make any modifications when you get it.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2008)

The cheapest way to get DIY cubes is from dealextreme. $6 INCLUDING SHIPPING. I think that's a type C, which is just as good ( I think better than) type A.

PuzzleProz DIY Vs. Puzl.co.uk Speed Cube are both type A.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 25, 2008)

Though it depends on your preferences, i would concur with Fanwuq.
The type C is lighter, just as fast, makes a nicer sound, and doesnt pop like Type A.

C is one my favorite types.


----------



## It3ration (Dec 4, 2008)

I recommend the Competition Standard Speed Cube from puzl.co.uk. I've had one for a long time, and it's better than most of my other cubes. You can cut corners and it has never popped.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the puzl speedcube (plus another one under the Xmas tree  ) and it has never popped, even whilst trying to pop it!  

I can't speak for the Type-A from PuzzleProz but people seem to regard them highly. 

Save your pennies and buy both


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 4, 2008)

After having used both types I just wanted to add a few comments on what I know about each.

With the puzl Speedcube, I have been told from the owner of the company that theyre based on the Type A, but have some changes. For example, on the puzl speedcube the cubies are slightly rounded whereas on other Type As they are more square.

Puzl speedcubes are great but their speed seems to quickly deteriate and I've never quite managed to fully restore how it used to feel when i bought it.

I feel that I prefer normal Type As such as those from puzzlepros because they seem to keep their new feeling for longer. They also seem to feel slightly different, and I prefer the way they turn.

Having said this, both are great and its probably a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Phreddsfishpudding (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi i live in the UK so the easiest and cheapest option for me would to go with puzl.co.uk's competition speed cube over cube4you or similar DIY cubes... but is the puzl.co.uk actually any good?


----------



## James (Nov 15, 2009)

Phreddsfishpudding said:


> Hi i live in the UK so the easiest and cheapest option for me would to go with puzl.co.uk's competition speed cube over cube4you or similar DIY cubes... but is the puzl.co.uk actually any good?



I think the PUZL cube is good--I've used it at every contest so far. However, I suggust buying several cubes from various sources and seeing which one you like the best.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> The cheapest way to get DIY cubes is from dealextreme. $6 INCLUDING SHIPPING. I think that's a type C, which is just as good ( I think better than) type A.
> 
> PuzzleProz DIY Vs. Puzl.co.uk Speed Cube are both type A.



buy from popbuying, dealextreme has less products and is often more expansive (except for QJ 4x4)


----------



## teller (Nov 15, 2009)

I used a PUZL for awhile as my primary...it feels most like a Type C to me, and the core and screws look like C. It's fast, but it locks a bit; as it wears down, the locking improves, just like a C. PUZL's CSC also has smooth tiles instead of stickers. This was about a year ago, so who knows if they have changed anything...


----------



## empty (Nov 15, 2009)

Does somebody know if this is a Mefferts or QJ 4x4 Cube?
http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-4x4x4-tiled-speed-cube-p-268.html

Or do you know any other european onlineshops which sell good speedcubes? I don't want to order from china, because of the import taxes and the long delivery time.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 15, 2009)

empty said:


> Does somebody know if this is a Mefferts or QJ 4x4 Cube?
> http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-4x4x4-tiled-speed-cube-p-268.html
> 
> Or do you know any other european onlineshops which sell good speedcubes? I don't want to order from china, because of the import taxes and the long delivery time.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15995&page=2


----------



## empty (Nov 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> empty said:
> 
> 
> > Does somebody know if this is a Mefferts or QJ 4x4 Cube?
> ...



Thank you  so this should be a QJ, but I think I'll get the other one, which is a Mini QJ, as it's recommended in the thread you linked. This shop is really great for me, because I can finally get a good 4x4 cube, I've got a Rubiks and an ES but they aren't good anymore.


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2009)

empty said:


> Thank you  so this should be a QJ, but i think I'll get the other one, which is a Mini QJ, as it's recommended in the thread you linked. This shop is really great for me, because I can finally get a good 4x4 cube, I've got a Rubiks and an ES but they aren't good anymore.



I feel a responsibility to say that it MAY NOT be a mini QJ... I need to buy one and find out, or find out from anyone who has owned both a mini QJ and bought that cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> empty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you  so this should be a QJ, but i think I'll get the other one, which is a Mini QJ, as it's recommended in the thread you linked. This shop is really great for me, because I can finally get a good 4x4 cube, I've got a Rubiks and an ES but they aren't good anymore.
> ...



Yay for conscience and being responsible.


----------



## empty (Nov 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> I feel a responsibility to say that it MAY NOT be a mini QJ... I need to buy one and find out, or find out from anyone who has owned both a mini QJ and bought that cube.



Okay thanks. But it seems to be good anyway, so I think I'll buy one soon. Or is there a shop in europe which sells real Mefferts or QJ?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 17, 2009)

cmowla said:


> I highly recommend the puzl.co.uk standard competition 3X3X3 cube! It is amazing.
> 
> In addition, I bought the 5X5X5 standard competition cube from them too, and it is the smoothest big cube I own out of Rubiks, Eastsheen, and vcubes. I am not sure about mefferts, but I highly doubt that mefferts is smoother than this 5X5X5.
> 
> Maybe I will buy the 4X4X4 from them in the future too.



i have the 4x4x4 from them.. probally my best performing cube


----------



## JL58 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used several SC3's from puzl. Here are my comments:

I always found them amazing at first. But after a few months their feel always change. The friction becomes higher and jumpy, they lose their crisp touch. Any loosening of the tension will make them more prone to pops, with no noticeable improvement. Lube does not seem to help much. I since opted for Edison cubes, which are much more durable and cut corners like crazy without ever popping.

I rate the service I got from puzl as outstanding. Shipping is fast. Responsiveness to email is high. Follow up on inquiries is very reliable.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 17, 2009)

JL58 said:


> I always found them amazing at first. But after a few months their feel always change. The friction becomes higher and jumpy, they lose their crisp touch. Any loosening of the tension will make them more prone to pops, with no noticeable improvement. Lube does not seem to help much.



That pretty well reflects my own experience with the puzl speedcube. It seems to have quite soft plastic which gives the cube a 'stiff' feeling over time. Cleaning helps a bit, lubing doesn't really. The only slight cure I found was to very carefully trim a little from the springs. This made it much looser (eliminating the need for lube), but the cube still remains very lockey.

On my desk I have a 3-level wall of cubes of various types. Safe to say, my puzl speedcube is on the bottom layer and is barley used :s



JL58 said:


> I since opted for Edison cubes, which are much more durable and cut corners like crazy without ever popping.



Edison is pretty good, but nothing beats the new type C with C4U springs


----------



## patrick (Nov 18, 2009)

I think pulz.co.uk is better choice


----------



## EmCube (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had around four Puzl.co.uk Standard Competition Cubes 3x3 and I agree that they are amazing when you first get them, springy, fast, good strong colours etc.

One thing I will say is that from my experience they pop like crazy, the centre caps ping off (don't want to glue them in for obvious reasons) and I've lost them on buses etc... Also the edges pop fairly regularly and sometimes full-on explosions happen. This has happened far more with my most recent purchase than with the earlier ones..?

You can get some alright deals on there as well, I got a standard comp cube and a "comp" megaminx together for £21.99 and the megaminx is awesome...

http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-s....html?osCsid=ad73b1626bec9c8555903788d61d7664


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 18, 2009)

EmCube said:


> One thing I will say is that from my experience they pop like crazy, the centre caps ping off (don't want to glue them in for obvious reasons) and I've lost them on buses etc... Also the edges pop fairly regularly and sometimes full-on explosions happen. This has happened far more with my most recent purchase than with the earlier ones..?



I feel like I should throw in a response as I like these cubes very much  *

I have one each of Black and White: the black version I've had since Sept 2008 and the white since Dec 2008. Neither of them pop as described above -- they are to date unadjusted out of the box but regularly lubed. Both are in heavy use but neither has "gone bad" or lost its original feel. The caps just need a dot of superglue and they can still be removed for adjustment should it be deemed necessary.


[*] NB: For comparison, I own and regularly use various other 3x3x3 cubes also in regular use, including but not limited to C4U DIY, Type A(II), Type C (2nd and 3rd versions, in 6 different colours), Type-F, Maru Mini, Rubik's storeboughts, DianSheng and Mini Diansheng. I am currently breaking in the Type-A as my main speedcube to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## EmCube (Nov 18, 2009)

...Now I feel bad as it looked like I was slating the Puzl.co.uk cubes...I'm not - they are very much my cube of preference and I'll happily continue buying them. 

I just thought I'd point out what I'd noticed with the popping...I'm not ruling out the fact that it might be the user rather than the product..?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 19, 2009)

EmCube said:


> ...Now I feel bad as it looked like I was slating the Puzl.co.uk cubes...I'm not - they are very much my cube of preference and I'll happily continue buying them.



Sorry Em, please don't feel bad - that's not my intention 

I'm really fond of these cubes and how the nice people at puzl have made them available here in Blighty. I think they're an excellent choice for a "safe" purchasing experience -- what I mean here is that when I buy from overseas, esp. from bizarre new HK vendors, I don't spend any more money than I am happy to lose! I expect it to take a long time to get here and I appreciate It's a bit of a gamble --- but I haven't been burned yet!


----------

